# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Replacement hinge advise for large solid door

## trenyboy

Hi, 
I've got a large solid front entry door (2340 x 870) that is in need of replacement hinges as i don't think the original hinges are of great quality (current configuration is 3 hinges @ 85x25 with 3 screws each) 
What size/type hinges should I be looking to get to support such a heavy door and where can I get them around Melbourne? 
Thanks
TC

----------


## RCamCarpentry

mate seeing as you already have 3 hinges housed out putting a 4th hinge in will require you to bog up the middle hinge to space them out evenly, personally i would bog it and put a 4th in but if its too much work you can try a 100x25 with a thick gauge steel, about 3.2mm would be ideal, If you can find a hinge that will take 10 gauge screws then that would be best otherwise try the 8gauge.
If your up for it go get the 4 hinges -100x25 
its a pretty big door and i am surprised it was fitted with such small hinges.

----------


## UteMad

I aint surprised !!! the way some chippys are i am surprised it wasn't 2..
Like above get h.duty 100mm hinges  put 2 up the top 100mm apart then the bottom where it is and the centre in the new centre and patch the old centre hinge hole.. Plug your existing screws in the reused holes with a piece of timber smeared with PVA glue to prevent the two holes becoming 1  
cheers utemad

----------


## RCamCarpentry

Utemad, your saying put 2 hinges 100mm apart?
yes plug your holes with timber so that the new screws have something to bite too but it will look odd having 2 hinges 100m apart. 
optimum choice is 4 evenly spaced hinges which will distribute the weight evenly

----------


## Bloss

Unless the door is sagging from the hinges why would he replace them at all? And if there is sagging or looseness good chance it just needs some longer screws or slightly larger gauge.  :Confused:  
He says just that they are not great quality - so they are probably just plain steel butt hinges. That is not an especially large door - a little extra height, but just 50mm wider than a standard door and quite common for a front door - and the width is what puts extra load onto hinges (and timber type of course). My solid timber front door (45mm thick WR cedar) is 1.1m wide and is fine on 3 x75mm hinges (well for the last 30 years anyway). 
If he really does feel the need to replace them then simply 3 larger hinges will be fine - ie going to 100mm. He could go heavier too, but I doubt that is needed. He could get a finished hinge of some sort of it the look that is of concern.  :2thumbsup:  
Summary - leave it as it is.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Tools

Just as an aside, thr width of a hinge is measured by opening the hinge up and measuring the entire width including the knuckle.If you decide to replace them then I would use 100 x 100 ball bearing hinges. 
Tools

----------

